

Eating Well On $1 a Day - lukeqsee
http://www.grocerycouponguide.com/articles/eating-well-on-1-a-day/

======
lukeqsee
It seems to be down:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.grocerycouponguide.com/articles/eating-
well-on-1-a-day/&hl=en&strip=1)

------
wooster
I once saw a woman buy a full cart worth of groceries for $0.87 at a Vons in
Claremont, CA. She had to use a huge pile of coupons to do it, but it both
amazing and impressive that she was able to do it at all.

~~~
eru
So she paid with her labour by getting the coupons first?

~~~
wooster
Yeah, essentially. Or she took advantage of an economic inefficiency by acting
outside expected or normal behavior.

------
mistermann
Can any Canadians comment on whether couponing can be as effective here??

